# Ragged Dec 5, 2015



## Abubob (Dec 7, 2015)

*Date(s) Skied: * Dec 5, 2015

*Resort or Ski Area: * Ragged Mt, Danbury, NH

*Conditions: * Mostly Mashed Potatoey

*Trip Report: * Sunny and warm day on Saturday. One run top to bottom – Blueberry to Wildside. Lift tickets were $25 to benefit CHAD as well as a silent auction. A chair from the old Spear triple was being auctioned off. High bid when I looked was $350.

The skiing was okay for an opening day with spring conditions. Wildside got a little crowed here and there with the light crowd. No lift line at all.


----------



## dlague (Dec 7, 2015)

I guess you could say it was a soft opening!  Ragged generally starts slow, but at least they had a run.  This is the trend this year for openings.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 7, 2015)

You're right - Ragged always starts out slow. I think they did pretty good considering the weather.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 7, 2015)

Can this be moved to trip reports? I put it in the wrong place.


----------

